# [freeze] MERKWÜRDIG



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin unbeliebt zu werden  ... beschreib ich ein problem nochmal. Zu meiner Verteidigung, über die Zeit hat es sich irgendwie maßgeblich gewandelt - zum Schlechten  

Hallo,
also ich hab ein richtig richtig richtig merkwürdiges Problem! Die symptome sind standart symptome, doch was dahinter steckt ist mehr als merkwürdig!
System: QDI Legend Kinetiz7T mobo
Athlon 1200
1x256SDRAM
Powercolor gforce2mx(32MB)
1HDD Seagate 8 gigs master
1HDD WD 40gigs slave
1Brenner Mitsumi Uralt
Telekom Netzwerkkarte
Uralt soundkarte aber PCI ! 
kp Netzteil
Microsoft Intelli Mouse Explorer

Symptome: zu erst hängt der PC und dann friert er ein, 1-2 mal kann man ihn wiederbeleben indem man die maus einmal zieht und wieder reinsteckt (merkwürdig!!!!) dies passiert ganz selten in Windows (ohne erkennbares Muster) dafür aber ca. in gleichem zeitlichen Abstand in Half-Life (1-2 min)!

USB ausstellen AGP zurückschrauben Bios Update hat alles bisher nichts gebracht. 


danke


----------



## Tim C. (6. Februar 2003)

Mal ne Frage warum machst du einen neuen Thread auf, wenns schon einen gibt ? Und mal ne ganz dumme Frage, hast du die aktuellen Via4in1 Treiber drauf ? oder überhaupt eine Version der Via4in1 ?


----------



## vinc5nt (6. Februar 2003)

Bei dem anderen Thread war alles mittlerweile etwas durcheinander, dass was ich gesagt habe usw. tut mir leid wusste dass das nicht so gut ankommt aber ich bin ziemlich am Ende  
4in1 sind die neusten drauf ... detonator auch und waren auch schon 30.82er drauf das hab ich schon alles ausprobiert ... das ist ja das dumme, das Problem ist auch so merkwürdig ... er "laggt" quasi ohne ne netzwerkverbindung zu haben und fängt sich dann oder freezed und das freezen kann man manchmal wieder ausgleichen indem man den mausstecker zieht und wieder reintut  ... MERKWÜRDIG!


----------



## Extremniki (21. Februar 2003)

Hat Dein Board auch Slots für DDR? Ich hatte das gleiche, als ich noch SDRAM drauf hatte. Konnte mir das nicht erklären und habe dann mal einen DDR-Ram reingebaut. Seit dem läufts wie geschmiert.


----------



## vinc5nt (21. Februar 2003)

nee ich hab nur sdram ... es sei denn man kann ddr in sdram schlitze tun *fg*  
d.h. ich hab 3 banks .... und so weit ich weiß NUR für sdram, was nicht heißen sollte, dass es mich nicht freuen würde, falls man da auch DDRRAM reintun könnte - was aber doch eine arge Überraschung und verschläfnis meiner seits wäre


----------



## Paule (22. Februar 2003)

haste mal vielleicht dein System neuinstalliert , das kann ja manchmal wunder bewirken , wenn sich irgentwo ein paar falsche einstellungen eingenistet haben  , mit denen der computer nur noch probleme hat 

grüße
Paule


----------



## Extremniki (22. Februar 2003)

muss dich leider entäuschen, aber in sdram-bänke gehen 100pro keine ddr-rams rein. fällt einem spätestens an der fehlenden 2. nase im riegel auf 

war ja auch nur eine vermutung!
probier mal den tip von paule!


----------



## vinc5nt (25. Februar 2003)

naja ich hab ne image datei geladen ... richtig neu hab ich ihn noch nicht gemacht ... aber ist da so ein unterschied .. zwischen image und richtig neumachen? 
Hinzu kommt dass er sich ja unregelmäßig bei grafikintensiven sacehn wie spielen aufhängt und um so wärmer es im zimmer ist um so schneller geschieht es.
Nun frag ich mich was da so heiß wird ? ... CPU ist es glaube ich nicht weil die hat noch eine humane temperatur in Bios. ... das dumme ist nur das alles unter dem netzteil liegt.


----------



## Paule (25. Februar 2003)

[QUOTE. ... das dumme ist nur das alles unter dem netzteil liegt./QUOTE] das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Februar 2003)

war auch alles irgendwie schlampig formuliert . 
Also, das Netzteil ist in dem Gehäuse so ungünstig montiert, dass es über der CPU und dem RAM liegt, d.h. die Luft staut sich dort unheimlich ... per gehäusekühler ... den ich abenteuerlich ans gehäuse gebackt hab, versuch ich da bewegung reinzu bringen bis lang aber ohne wirklichen erfolg. Hinzu kommt ist, dass die grafikkarte quasi an dem Netzteil anliegt , es zwar nicht berührt, aber alle potenziellen Hitzequellen auf einem Frischluftleerenraum gepresst sind.


----------



## Paule (26. Februar 2003)

hmm , dann würde ich als erstes mal ein neues gehäuse empfehlen


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Februar 2003)

lol  ... "dann würde ich mir ersteinmal nen neuen PC empfehlen " ... aber nur an der Temperatur können die freezes doch auch nicht liegen oder? ... weil früher gings ja auch so ... ohne abstürze


----------



## Extremniki (26. Februar 2003)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, was Du so schreibst, dass es an der Temp liegt!!!
Bau doch einfach mal dein Netzteil aus und probier es noch einmal (also nicht ganz abklemmen, sondern nur an die Seite hängen oder so!)

Zusätzlich kannst Du ja noch die Seitenteile abbauen.

Aber das mit dem Gehäuse kann schon gut sein, daher gibts für mich nur Big-Tower!!!


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Februar 2003)

naja gut ist bei mir im zimmer durch die temps die wir draußen haben wirklich etwas wärmer als früher ( im sommer/Herbst )  ... aber trotzdem da backen jetzt schon so viele lüfter ... komisch ist das schon ... nur das mit dem Netzteil ausbauen ist schon ne gute idee


----------



## Extremniki (28. Februar 2003)

und, wie läuft die kiste?


----------



## vinc5nt (3. März 2003)

geht so ... spiele laufen ganz normal ... aber bei normalen datei fenstern in windows und zum hochfahren braucht der ab und an kleine päuschen ?


----------



## Paule (4. März 2003)

das ist sehr seltsam , tausch doch mal bei einer lan oder so ein paar komponenten aus , und teste dann , mit welchen komponenten es besser geht , oder nicht...


----------

